# arrow rest for finger shooter



## barebow52

I use the NAP centerrest flipper for hunting. Springy for target


----------



## minnie3

i use a cartel hunter rest with a cavalier plunger on a hoyt rintec xl an inappropriate name for an inexpensive and functional but noisy rest. gives a loud click on release. good for target and 3d though. previous to this i used a cavalier superflyte with a basic cartel plunger. i started shooting fingers with a flipper rest. basic and quiet. i have had bodoodle timber doodle recommended to me several times, they might be worth finding out about


----------



## shadowhunter

*Nap*

+2 for the NAP Center rest


----------



## fuelracerpat

The Superflyte and plunger combination work well with the judicious application of some "moleskin" on the wire and end of the plunger to eliminate the whisper of the shaft being drawn across them.


----------



## b0w_bender

OK I usually get chastised for suggesting this but I don't care 
IMHO the best hunting rest for a finger shooter is the Whisker Biscuit!

I'll tell you why, Most finger shooting rests incorporate a cushion plunger to allow flex for archers paradox in the arrow. The cushion gives the back end of the arrow a little nudge helping to increase arrow recovery. Well the Whisker Biscuit does that as well as apply pressure to the bow of the arrow. This promotes super fast arrow recovery. Having fast arrow recovery is important because it makes them incredibly easy to tune (That's my experience anyway). A well tuned low wobble arrow will give you the best arrow flight especially with broad heads. It has other advantages for the hunter as well. It is super quiet on the draw, the little whiskers suck up the noise better than any shrink tubing. It is a full capture rest so you never ever have to worry about the arrow falling of and going clink! So easy to tune, Quiet, full capture and highly accurate make them the all around best choice for the finger shooter.


Now OK there are some disadvantages. 
If you are a bare bow shooter they obstruct the sight of the arrow so not a good choice there. In some very specific weather conditions they can get wet and then freeze up like a hockey puck. So keep them dry in cold weather. I've never had this happen to me but I've heard it has been an issue.


----------



## FDL

You can use any, as long as it has side pressure. A flipper with a button, springy, steel 
fingers (bododdle type). Everyone like something different. Most important is to just shoot, it will all come together.


----------



## arrowshooters

My opinion is you cannot beat that Cavalier FreeFlyte w/MasterLoc Plunger. Having said that, for the last year I have been shooting a "slightly" modified Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter Dropaway with excellent results. I am totally confident in my shot placement out to 60 yards and I don't have to worry about the wind blowing my arrow off of the rest.


----------



## Harperman

I favor two finger blade type rests, just for the simplicity, but I know that a flipper arm/plunger is probably more tunable...I've stayed at pretty much the same draw length, and draw weight for the last 3 years, and carbon arrows have such a big spine range rating that I normally dont move my blade rests much, from one bow to the next....In reference to the Whisker Bisket....I shot with a fella once that used a Bisket and Fingers....His arrow flight was very good, and if I were to set a bow up for hunting, I'd give a Bisket a try.....Jim


----------



## NFN

Thanks for all of the input! I just got home from work and had a chance to read this thread, so I'm taking notes. I'll be leaving town in a little while to go to the big city where I can visit an archery shop and will have a list of all of your recommendations with me. Thanks again for all of the suggestions!


----------



## pilotmill

*rest*

I just went from a flipper/cushion button combo to the boodoodle rest. I love the way the boodoodle tuned up and my groups seem a little tighter with it while string walking. Guess thats the fun of archery, so many choices and alot of experimenting with form and equipment. Best of luck Gar.


----------



## CutTheLoop

I stay torn between the Bo Doodle 500 and a good ole, NAP QT 750. I love the simplicity of the QT 750 and it's scary-easy to adjust.

I would like to find some stiffer tines for it... if anyone out there knows of any.


----------



## marcusjb

Yeah, I like the bodoodle too. I found it keeps my arrow better than the flipper/plunger combo, and that gives me a little more confidence for hunting.


----------



## Darksider

I use the Freeflyte w/o plunger. Bodoodles are nice with 3 fletch. But, I shoot 4 fletch.


----------



## Dodgeman67

How many folks use a whisker biscuit, I was thinking about putting one on my bow?


----------



## Darksider

A few do. But, for most it doesn't have enough side pressure for Finger shooters. I gave mine to a friend. IMHO If your going to try something different, go with a QAD drop-away Rest. Which are now also self contained rest.They are inherently more accurate & slightly faster than the Ugly Cookie.

Now, for a release shooter, WBs are a fine rest for someone that mainly or just hunts!! I saw a pro hunter (I think Tom Miranda(?) Shoot a Muskox with a WB. HE felt that the moving parts in a drop-away might fail in an arctic climate. He did put some Silicone on the whiskers to keep the bristles form becoming wet & freezing. 

So, I'm not trying to totally Dis the WB. They are situations where they are g & when they are not. :angel4:


----------



## Darksider

A few do. But, for most it doesn't have enough side pressure for Finger shooters. I gave mine to a friend. IMHO If your going to try something different, go with a QAD drop-away Rest. Which are now also self contained rest.They are inherently more accurate & slightly faster than the Ugly Cookie.

Now, for a release shooter, WBs are a fine rest for someone that mainly or just hunts!! I saw a pro hunter (I think Tom Miranda(?) Shoot a Muskox with a WB. HE felt that the moving parts in a drop-away might fail in an arctic climate. He did put some Silicone on the whiskers to keep the bristles form becoming wet & freezing. 

So, I'm not trying to totally Dis the WB. They are situations where they are g & when they are not. :angel4:


----------



## NFN

*plunger*

Ok, I've decided to just try a few different rests until I discover what I like. However, in my quest for knowledge about finger shooting rests, I keep coming across mention of plungers or "cushion plungers" and I can't quite figure out how they work. I've seen pictures of them at online stores, but I haven't seen one mounted on a bow, so I can't quite visualize how they are installed and how they function. Could you guys please give me a good explanation of what they are and how they are used? Maybe a good pic of one installed on a bow would be helpful. Thanks for all of the input that you have all given so far!


----------



## dragonheart

A cushion plunger has a teflon or plastic end that the arrow sits against. There is a spring inside the plunger that allows the plunger to "give". You can adjust the amount the plunger will "give" in by adjusting the spring tension. Lots of tunability with a plunger. If you get one, in my opinion a "softer" (less spring tension) is very forgiving. In my experience a little stiffer arrow with a softer button leads to a forgiving set up.


----------



## NFN

So, the plunger is simply utilized for applying side pressure and is used in conjuction with another type of rest? I guess I'm still not understanding how it is installed.


----------



## dragonheart

Most archers use a flipper with a plunger button. the arrow contact the plunger and then sits on the flipper rest arm. if you go to the archeryhistory website you can see a flipper and a button on the bow. the button only control the side pressure the arrow also rests on the flipper rest.


----------



## NFN

So the flipper arm attaches to the plunger? What about the mention above of using a cavalier superflyte with plunger? How does this arrangement work?

Also, I've been looking at Bodoodle rests since seeing mention of them in this thread. The Bodoodle Pro 500 has been mentioned and I'm wondering if this is really the best Bodoodle choice for fingers. It seems that I've come across one called the Timberdoodle that states that it is specifically designed for finger shooters. Could someone explain the pros and cons of the Pro 500 as opposed to the Timberdoodle? Thanks!


----------



## Stillfingers

NFN said:


> Ok, I've decided to just try a few different rests until I discover what I like. However, in my quest for knowledge about finger shooting rests, I keep coming across mention of plungers or "cushion plungers" and I can't quite figure out how they work. I've seen pictures of them at online stores, but I haven't seen one mounted on a bow, so I can't quite visualize how they are installed and how they function. Could you guys please give me a good explanation of what they are and how they are used? Maybe a good pic of one installed on a bow would be helpful. Thanks for all of the input that you have all given so far!


Ok, here's your pics. This is a Cavalier Plunger with a Terry Rest. The rest is free floating with a magnet to pull the flipper back into place for the next shot. I shoot this setup for both competition and hunting.

~SF~


----------



## Darksider

Stillfingers said:


> Ok, here's your pics. This is a Cavalier Plunger with a Terry Rest. The rest is free floating with a magnet to pull the flipper back into place for the next shot. I shoot this setup for both competition and hunting.
> 
> ~SF~


As you can see from the pics(Stillfingers) there is a hole in every compound bow's risor called the 'Berger Hole', it just screws in the Berger Hole. The amount is determined as part of your measurement of centershot.


----------



## NFN

Thanks for the pics. That makes it way easier to understand. With this type of rest, how likely is it that the wire arrow rest becomes bent? I just looked at the Terry Arrow Rest Co. website and the rests are inexpensive enough to keep spares on hand, but I'm wondering how sturdy that wire is.


----------



## dragonheart

it will last a long time. As with anything if you get if hung on something, you can bend it. I shot a terry rest as a kid and it will last a lot of arrows.


----------



## Ed Bock

*Arrow Rest - fingers*

I have until recently used a springy rest -- worked pretty good. Well, I have started to use a Bodoodle Pro-Lite -- and I like it a lot.


----------



## capool

Stillfingers said:


> Ok, here's your pics. This is a Cavalier Plunger with a Terry Rest. The rest is free floating with a magnet to pull the flipper back into place for the next shot. I shoot this setup for both competition and hunting.
> 
> ~SF~


Good looking bow There


----------



## NFN

*Cartel Star Hunter*

I finally got one of the rests that I had ordered and I'm completely at a loss for how to attach this thing to the bow. Please excuse my ignorance, but am I supposed to already have the bolts lying around my house for attaching this thing? It doesn't come with any bolts, so I'm assuming the manufacturer expects me to provide my own. Is that how this works? From the looks of this thing, it appears that it will require a bolt through each hole and they'll have to be snugged up really tight to keep it from moving since the plate that attaches it just has one long slot for bolts to go through rather than holes. 

If anyone is familiar with the Cartel Star Hunter rest, I could sure use some help in understanding how I'm supposed to attach it to the bow. It looks like I'll be making a trip to the hardware store tomorrow to see if I can find some appropriate bolts. I'm a little frustrated right now because I paid extra to have this rest shipped 2nd Day Air from Lancaster Archery and it took it 6 full days to get here and now I don't have bolts for it!


----------



## rambofirstblood

NFN,All you need is a 5/16-24 button head cap screw and maybe a washer for under the bolt head.They are cheap enough so get several different lengths,about 1" long. Insert the bolt through the rest from the back side of the bow and screw into the berger hole.


----------



## NFN

Is that all there is to it? It seems like just running a bolt through the rest and into the berger hole wouldn't be enough to keep it from moving around all over the place.


----------



## rambofirstblood

NFN, yes i believe thats all there is to it. Tighten it good and it will be secure.


----------



## CutTheLoop

arrowshooters said:


> My opinion is you cannot beat that Cavalier FreeFlyte w/MasterLoc Plunger. Having said that, for the last year I have been shooting a "slightly" modified Trophy Taker Shaky Hunter Dropaway with excellent results. I am totally confident in my shot placement out to 60 yards and I don't have to worry about the wind blowing my arrow off of the rest.


Pics of your modded rest?


----------



## NFN

I went looking for bolts at the hardware store today, but they had nothing in a 5/16-24, so I'm just going to put this Star Hunter away and maybe I'll pull it back out and take a look at it someday after I find some bolts. In the meantime, I have called Lancaster Archery and talked to one of their tech guys to get some feedback on different types of finger rests and he suggested a Cavalier FreeFlyte Elite with Cavalier Master Lok plunger, so I ordered this combination and it's on it's way by UPS. He said that although I will use the plunger to attach the rest, the rest will also come with a riser bolt. I didn't bother to ask him, but I wonder why the Star Hunter doesn't come with a bolt? Maybe I'm weird, but I just assumed it was coming with the bolt I would need to mount it. As I said earlier in this thread, I had never used anything other than an adhesive rest on my old bow, so all these rest choices are turning out to be the biggest uncertainty I'm facing with the new bow. I intend to just keep trying them out until I find something I like. I may end up with quite a collection of arrow rests before it over!


----------



## Darksider

That's weird they didn't have a bolt.:dontknow:


----------



## NFN

Nope, no bolt. I live in a very remote area and there is only one local hardware store....next closest one is 150 miles. A guy working in the store helped me look and we couldn't find what I needed. I wonder why they don't include bolts with the rests. Anybody know?


----------



## Darksider

Sorry, I meant included with the rest!:embara:


----------



## arrowshooters

CutTheLoop said:


> Pics of your modded rest?


Pics and some talking about it here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=917811&highlight=drop+away+rest


----------

